

Ask HN: Anyone need a roommate in SFO? - bradleyjoyce

I'm [finally] looking to make the move from Dallas to San Francisco... anyone need a chill roommate for their apartment in the city? More info and contact in my profile. Thanks!
======
Skywing
I guess this means that phase one of the reinvigorate Dallas movement is off?
:(

~~~
bradleyjoyce
Absolutely not. Everything with LaunchDFW will still progress as planned. It's
definitely not a 1-person effort.

I will still be involved as much as I can, but at the end of the day I have to
do what's best for my company.

